# List your gear



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

My wife is blasting me cause I brought home another bag of goodies from the local sport shop. She says I don't need any more ice fishing gear. So now I'm curious if I really do have too much. Here's my list of toys, list yours...

2000 SkiDoo Tundra (fried, fixed...)
2000 Yamaha Kodiak (blown up jug, fixed, blown up crank, fixed...) 

8 inch 2hp Jiffy
6 inch Lazer (hand)

5 1/2 x 8 spearing shack
4 x 7 Shappel
3 1/2 X 5 home made pop up
4 x 4 home made tee pee

12 perch tip ups, the Bear Creek with the yellow spool
10 pike tip us, Polars with the larger spool
8 wallleye tip ups, polars with the smaller spools
2 deep water tip ups for lakers, big ole spools
15-20 tip ups in various stages of disassembly

15 perch rods (dead stick)
2 perch jiggin roads
6 walleye rods
2 lake trout chuggin rods
8 whitefish rods
10-12 rod reel combos all torn apart

2 whitefish spear
1 hearring spear
2 pike spears (Bias, I'll get yours back to ya...really)

1 of them water depth reader thingamabaobs that shoots through the ice

I'd list the terminal gear but its easier to say its a good two isles at Jays.

Guess thats about it. Oh, for sale, one 2000 Yamaha Kodiak, comes with one wife.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Fish Trap Yukon
Cabelas Model Ice shanty
2 HP Jiffy7 inch blade
6 Inch Lazer
6 perch rod combos.
1 walleye pole combo.
4 tipdowns
3 tipups.
Many Jigs.
Vexilar fl8 pro pack
Aqua Vu zt 50
Mr buddy heater
Other Misc.

And yes you do have to many poles/tipups


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

2tundras said:


> Guess thats about it. Oh, for sale, one 2000 Yamaha Kodiak, comes with one wife.


Does the Yamaha work! does the wife work and clean fish :lol: 

A wife is like a good vehicle Break her in right and everything is OK. It took 20 years to break mine in. Now she thinks there is something wrong if I don't buy something major for ice fishing.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

For christmas, I got a jigging rod. My mother in law asked me why I needed another fishing rod.

I looked at her and asked her how many pairs of earrings she had. how many pairs of shoes?

that shut her up (impossible task :yikes: )


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

thats alot of stuff 2tundra's.....

My collection just couldn't compare......but Im getting there!!


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

It takes dedication and a former boss who didn't mind my slipping out once or even twice a week to wet a line.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

HT Escape Express Shanty
5 Inch Mora Hand Auger
1 Berkeley Rod/South Bend Ice Reel .
1 HT Rod/Shimano Sienna Reel.
1 HT Rod & Reel Combo.
Jammin'Jigs (doz.or so).
Lowrance FLP-150 Flasher(70's model)
Mr Buddy Heater.
Frabill Fish-N-Sit Bucket w/Caddie.
Bass Pro Shops Stainless Steel thermos for HOT chocolate.:corkysm55 
Home-Made artificial Structure on a String.
Other Misc


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

2tundras said:


> My wife is blasting me cause I brought home another bag of goodies from the local sport shop. She says I don't need any more ice fishing gear. So now I'm curious if I really do have too much. Here's my list of toys, list yours...
> 
> 2000 SkiDoo Tundra (fried, fixed...)
> 2000 Yamaha Kodiak (blown up jug, fixed, blown up crank, fixed...)
> ...


Dave Genz ..... is that you?


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

2000 Arctic Cat 300
1988 Kawasaki Bayou 300
Viking 300
Clam Yukon
4x7 wood shack
FL18 Ultra
Auqaview Scout
Mo-Pod
large collection of jigs, spoons, pimples, raps, bobbers, and hooks
more rods and tipups than I even want to attempt to count
Mr.Heater heater/cooker
3hp Ice King
6&8 hand lazer
and last but not least the good old trusty spud

Glad to see that I am not the only one with this horrible disease, but I would never attempt to take it all out with me for fear of the ice not being able to support the weight

Joe


----------



## duckin (Oct 21, 2005)

Clam 2000 Shanty
2 St. Croix Rods
1 Frabil rod
Some other rods
Mr. Heater
Rod and reel carrier
8 in. hand auger
Snowmobile
Lots of jigs
Trailer to haul shanty
and some other stuff


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Fish Trap pro
Fish Trap Voyager
6 Inch Lazer
2 perch rod combos.
4 walleye pole combo.
5 tipups.
Many Jigs.
Mr buddy heater
Other Misc.


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

alright i can't top 2tundras but he gives me something to shoot for.2 man eskimo quick flip II(got it for christmas, can't wait to use it)2 man viking.(my dad and i "share" it)jet sled6" lazerVexilar fl-8Aqua-vu to come in the next 6 months12 or so ultra light/light action rods for panfish, perch, and smelt.5 jigging rods for walleye5 tip upsyour average $150 worth of jigs, spoons, jiggin raps, sweedish pimples, hooks, slip bobbers, etca 5 gallon bucket filled with i don't even know what.I just realized something...i don't have enough equipment yet.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Alright...wife is out of sight so here we go....

1. Original 1-person white fish trap with plywood base
2. I person fish trap pro
3. Fish trap Guide
4. Fish trap Voyager
5. Otter Lodge
6. Permanent shanty
7. Otter sled
8. 2000 Ski-doo Deluxe 600
9. 2003 Honda Foreman 400
10. 1985 Honda 125-3 wheeler
11. Vexilar Ultra
12. Lowrance X67c
13. 3- thorne bros. rods
14. 2-st.croixs
15. 4- Dave genz lightning rods
16. 3 custom hand made rods from a friend.....(beauties)
17. about 15 other assrt. rods
18. reels.....5-Tica reels.....4 shimanos.......4 others
19. Tip-ups....1 polar...2 thermol
20. 2-white gas Lanterns (northstar)....1-propane Lantern (northstar)
1- Battery-Lantern
21. Augers-Hand- Lazer- 5"- 6"......
Gas Augers...3hp.Jiffy stealth 10" ..... 2 hp jiffy stealth 8"
22. 2-place drive on- drive off snowmobile trailer

Don't even get me going on outfits and boots...............:lol: :yikes:


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Hmmm....

I think that that you've got me beat!!!

2 shappell 3ks...Had 3 till I traded one for a bag of studs for the
snowmobile
trailer
power auger
mora auger (POS)
2 spuds
18" chain saw....for the
perch spear
or
pike spear
Lowarance 67c
Mr heater
10# tank and a radiant heater 
colmen lantern
about 6 minnow buckets
2 chairs
8 tip ups
4 UL perch rods
2 st croix eye rods
6 reels
about 10 "old school rods"
3 5gal buckets
FRS radio
Ice picks

and for xmas I bought myself about 60 bucks worth of ficous's fine quality jigs and a sweet cabelas bag to put it all in!!

Oh yeah
1 custom sled to drag it all around with!!!!

Still going to get a strobe light and one of those wind meter thingies....Always something else to get!!!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

The wife knows this list as I have been 'playing" with this stuff in the house (most of it anyway !) due to lack of ice;  

Trap Pro
Frabill Windbreak
Lowrance X67c
A Polar Vision "shoot-thru" depth finder
Hummingbird Piranha 5 (rigged for ice fishing,for sale now)
6 ice rod/reel combos of various makes/models
2 ice rod/reel combos for 'eyes
3 Perch jig rods for the Bay
Several round style tip ups
A few regular style tip ups
Several lanterns, propane and liquid fuel
StrikeMaster Electra Lazer Auger 7"
Lazer 6" hand auger
Garmin GPS unit
A couple GMRS radios
A $300.00 box of ice lures - too many styles/types to list
A Mr. Heater tank style w/5lb. cylinder
Coleman Focus 5 propane heater 
Yamaha 350 Warrior quad
Honda 200 Big Red three wheeler
Trailer to haul machines
Ice fishing boots/outfits/misc gear

Dang, I feel a little light, anybody want to go to Cabelas ? :yikes: :lol:  :fish2:


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

1-5' ice rod,1-5gal pal,1-6"mora,1-plastic ice scoop,1-fly box jigs,1- container spikes= panfish dinner!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ohhh boy, here goes.

Arctic Cat 400 4x4 Camo
Utility trailer
3 ring bucket holder (for ATV)
Extreme padded gear bag (ATV)
Otter Med. Den
Otter Small Den
Otter Small Sled
Ridgid 18V Hammer Drill
6" Lazer Hand Auger
Drill/Auger Attachment
Vex FL-18
Garmin76 Map
6 St.Croix Combos
1 Bucket full of misc. rod & reel combos
2 Tip-ups(rarely used)
3 Coleman Lanterns
1 Paulin Heater
Too much tackle to list

I left out a ton of stuff like safety equip., rod holders, bait buckets, bubblers, bait pucks, tow bar for shanty/ATV, propane tanks/adaptor to re-fill the 1lbers,,,,etc.

Holy $h!t,,, we better get some ice.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

here's my gear plus 2 jig boxes in the bucket and a plastic bag for fish


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey that's not my gear that's a small white box with a red x in it---Doh 
Rookie pic posting


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)




----------

